# اريد التقدم لدوره مهندس بحرى ثالث



## ميكانيكى كمبيوتر (13 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


اخوانى الكرام اريد التقدم لدوره مهندس بحرى ثالث 

علما بانى خريج دبلوم صناعى قسم تبريد وتكييف وحاصل على بكالريوس رقابه جوده من

الجامعه العماليه ولدى رخصه كهربائى بحرى للعمل على المراكب الداخليه من هيئه الملاحه النهريه

كيف لى ان اتقدم للاكاديميه البحريه والحصول على دوره مهندس بحرى ثالث 

وماهى الشروط وكم التكاليف ارجو الرد*


----------



## samo star (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحم الله وبركاتة تحية طيبة لكل اعضاء المنتد والمشرفيين والقائمين علية ام بعد 
الرد على صاحب الموضوع
1 - يجب استخراج جواز سفر بحرى من التفتيش البحرى فى ميناء الأسكندرية ورقم التفتيش البحرى للاستفسار:03/4802938
2-بعد استخراج الجواز البحرى يجب استخراج (الشهادات الحتمية وشهادة السلامة الشخصية والمسئوليات الأجتماعية) من الأكاديمية العربية للعوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري بأبو قير بألاسكنرية ت:03/5610950 (داخلى) او 03/5622366 (داخلى)
3 - دورة المهندس الثالث مقسمة الى قسمين( part (A+B
4 - لعمل part A التقدم الى الأكاديمية ودفع ثمن الدورة وهو (3500) جنيها مصريا او (550) دولار امريكى
مدة الدورة 6 شهور فى الأكاديمية غير شامل مصاريف الأقامة
بعد اجتياز الدورة ابحث عن شركة بحرية للعمل بها لمدة لا تقل عن سنتان ونصف وهذة شروط part B
5 - بعد قضاء المدة المطلوبة وتكون مثبوتة فى سجل الخدمة داخل جوازك البحرى بأختام الجوازات التعيين والرفت
تتقدم الى الأكاديمية لدفع ثمن الدورة الثانية part B ثمنها حوالى 750) دولارومدتها 6 شهور بعد اجتياز هذة الدورة الثانية وهى الجزء الأصعب فى دورة المهندس الثالث تحصل من الأكتيمية على شهادة مهندس ثالث بحرى ثم تغير مهنتك فى الجواز البحر الى رتبة مهندس ثالث بحرى والسلام ختام ارجو من طالب الرد الدعاء لىبالتوفيق فى حياتى وعملى واكون مطيع لله دائما لعله يكون مستجاب بأذن الله تعالى
استودعكم الله الذى لا تضيع ودائعه


----------



## سبحان الملك (20 مايو 2009)

انا معى بكالوريس زراعه ينفع اتقدم للدورة المهندس ثالث


----------



## oosh_mohamed (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخى الكريم انا طالب فى كلية اداب سنة 3 وكنت عايز اطلع الباسبور البحرى عشان اخد الحتميات جهزت كل الورق لكن بلنسبة للمؤهل ذهبت الى المينا وقولتلهم ممكن تكتبوا فية طالب فى كلية اداب او حتى اطلعها بشهادة الثانوى العام قالولى لا ماينفعش بيطلعوها للمؤهل العالى والدبلومات ............. طيب مافيش طريقة اطلع بيها الباسبور؟ وبعدين فى الاكديمية قالولى لازم اطلع الباسبور الاول وبعدين اخد الحتميات طيب حتى مافيش طرية اخد بيها الحتميات واطلع بالحتميات الباسبور

يا ريت المساعدة من المختصين


----------



## يحى المصرى (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخوك يحى المصرى*


----------



## eng m7amed rady (22 أكتوبر 2013)

:19::19::19:طريقه كتابه ال cv لمهندس ثالث تحت التدريب :19::19::19:


----------



## king.khadawy (21 مايو 2014)

سؤال من فضلكم
هل من الممكن دراسة دورة المهندس الثالث بالأنتساب ولا ضرورى الحضور
أنا معايا الباسبور البحرى بوظيفة مهندس ميكانيكا و شغال فى البحر من 2011 و حاليا بشتغل و مش هينفع أحضر ممكن أخد الكتب و أذاكرها و أحضر الأختبار فقط ؟؟؟


----------



## elreedy (22 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا يمكن يابشمهندس . لازم تحضر الدورة . اعتقد من مسموح له بعدم حضور الدورة وحضور الامتحان فقط هوة خريج الاكاديمية البحرية بكالوريوس هندسة بحرية


----------



## ميدو الغول (20 يونيو 2014)

انا مهندس ميكاترونكس وعايز ادخل مجال البحر واكون مهندس بحري _ ماذا افعل لو تكرمتم ؟؟؟؟ منتظر الرد _ السلام عليكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 يونيو 2014)

سبق وناقش هذا الموضوع بكئرة داخل موضوعات المنتدى البحرى وتم الاجابه اكثر من تلك التى تم اجابتها 

يغلق الموضوع لتكرار الموضوع اكثر من مرة


----------

